# 14 weeks pregnant with cramps



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin and Jan,

I am now 14 weeks and have several scans which have all been fine.  However all this week I have been having cramping period pains.  There has been no spotting or bleeding but as I experienced this cramping with no blood with my missed miscarriage I'm quite concerned.  Could this really be just my uterus stretching?

Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't believe you are 14 weeks already!!!  It sounds normal, as all your ligaments are stretching, but it's understandable that you are concerned.  If it carries on, or gets worse, let your midwife know, and she might be able to reassure you in person.
emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Emilycaitlin - after some spotting over the weekend I called the midwife who sent me to the day assesment centre at the hospital to be checked.  All was well and I heard a little heartbeat too!!!  Glad you think this is all going quickly    Seems to be going on forever - will it speed up?  

Take care and thanks for your help.

xxx


----------

